# Big pimple problems.



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Ok, so I have tried everything to make my pimples go away. I've had them sense 4th grade now I'm going into 8th grade and they are really getting on my nerves. What do I do to make them go away.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I had big pimple problems as a young fella, I started washing my face twice a day with ivory soap, it helped a lot, not completely gone but really better.......I still get quite a few and I am 34!


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Like most of my face has cleared a lot but like the little black pimples, They just don't go away.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I have been using Clean and Clear products on my face. They have been really working for me. My favorite beauty youtuber uses Simple products. I think you just need to try different products for blackheads and just see what works and what doesn't. It's honestly trial and error with products, but once you find something that works, keep using it and get into a routine. I also recommend Clearasil Daily Clear Acne Treatment Cream. I just put this on any problem spots and usually within 2-3 days it's gone.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

pine tar soap apparently is good acne fighting. baking soda helps dry out pimples. make a paste and smear on.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Wash your face with diluted acv or lemon juice, the acid dries up pimples. Then apply a light moisturizer to prevent dried out skin. I apply witch hazel after washing to help my breakouts...


----------



## kccountryfarm (Apr 2, 2014)

Goat milk soap is really good. Look up the benefits for the skin online. There are so many.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

goatygirl said:


> Ok, so I have tried everything to make my pimples go away. I've had them sense 4th grade now I'm going into 8th grade and they are really getting on my nerves. What do I do to make them go away.


Visit the Clinique counter at your local mall or order it online and get the face soap and clarifying lotion. It's not cheap - last time I bought both it was $14.00 for a bar of soap and I think $28.00 for a big bottle of lotion, but it really works with no gimmicks or tricks! Be advised that if you choose to go this route you will see more break-outs for about a week as both the soap and lotion draws impurities to the surface. Also be advised that you need to use 100% cotton balls with the lotion - not synthetic. Synthetic interacts with the lotion and causes redness.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Clinique does work really well. For black heads like your talking about I use pore strips. They actually don't hurt to take off and are simple to use.


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

I'd get Bosica Black Mask and invest in a good exfoliator. A steam machine could also help loosen the dirt and oil in your pores. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I have found tea tree oil products work very well. As well as lavendar. There are so many options out there. And don't forget that the foods that you eat also have an effect on your skin


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I use my unscented goats milk soap and then wipe on witch hazel. I also only use my unscented goats milk lotion on my face. This has helped tremendously. I used to buy the acne cleansers on the market and they seemed to make my skin worse


----------

